# Coyote Calls Electronic and Mouth calls



## Captain Walleye (Nov 30, 2011)

Know the target and where . Looking for tips and opinions on some good mouth hand calls and some reasonably priced easily to use electronic calls. Just looking for some advice. Don't see hardly anything else out there but coyotes. Feel they are a big problem along with way to many extra hunting seasons. Last time I saw a quail in southern Michigan was 15 yrs ago but we still have a season to hunt them. $$$$$ Thanks


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

My two favorites, Crit-R-Call "Pee-Wee", then the Burnahm Brothers 'Mini-Blaster'. Both easily found on the net, here too.

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/critr-call-peewee-model/

With electronics I like Foxpro, kinda Spendy now. I actually prefer the Pee-Wee much of the time though.

Beyond the call, location, setup, etc. is of utmost importance. This one was called in with Pee-Wee while on a deer stand. Two came in, one bagged with the muzzle-loader.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

For hand calls I use the Skyote and the other I think is called Lil Skyote, both from Foxpro. I like the open reed calls since I do most of my calling in cold winter months, and these 2 are extremely easy to use. 
I have a MFK and Primos mouth call. I just haven't spent enough time with these to have a good review on them. I need a lot of practice yet. 

Go Foxpro for electronic. I tried a lesser call and wasted $130 that could've went towards the Foxpro. I wouldn't waste my time with anything else. The reviews are legit. Extremely easy to use and flat out work. I got a Fury2 from allpredatorcalls.com when they closed out that model. I love it, especially the remote which is set up with night calling in mind which was huge for me. I rarely use hand calls and only bring them in case the batteries in my Foxpro go dead.


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

For electronic calls I use and prefer the Icotec brand. I personally use the Icotec GC500. It is capable of holding 200 sounds, the remote is good for 300 yards and is also one of the best out there, especially for night calling. The buttons are raised and back lit as well as the screen. It mimics the remotes on the $500 + Foxpro's. They are also very easy to use. Ease of use is crucial when predator hunting. There are plenty of other things that are going on that need to be focused on. Having to look at your remote to figure out what to do next is not one of them. Bells and whistles are nice for some things, but most in the predator hunting world are just glamour to the more is better mentality. You can get into a GC500 for right around $179.99. Usually if guys message, call or email me I can cut a slightly better deal, especially here in Michigan.

As far as hand calls go, just about any will do. The Green Nasty by Tony Tebbe / Predator University is a nice little call as well as the Dog Down hands free moth call. http://predatorhunteroutdoors.com/s...Path=6&zenid=c1e9d397cbad567b9a1707dfa481feeb

I sell these calls because I personally use them and have had good success. I personally like "sealing the deal" with mouth calls once a coyote is located, especially at night. I feel that most guys feel the need to use way to much volume when calling from an electronic call. Most of the time the call is some distance from the hunter as well as pointed in the opposite direction. It's hard to judge the volume that is being given off in those situations. Using a mouth call allows you to hear exactly what tunes you are belting out and at what volume. It is also easier to simply give some faint calls and coax them in with a mouth call. Granted, some coyotes will come charging in no matter what sounds are being played but most, (especially in Michigan) tend to be quite a bit more cautious. Using a mouth call to seal the deal let's you fine tune your sounds and keep the volumes to a minimum. Most rodents in distress do not have a set of lion lungs or voice boxes to produce excessive sounds for extended duration's of time. It's about being realistic with call sequence times and volume that tend to bring more coyotes in within shooting range.


----------



## Captain Walleye (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info. to get me going on this. if I,m lucky maybe I,ll finally get to see a deer that used to be all over this area. Pretty poor seasons for the majority I talk to around here.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I just bought this FoxPro Deadbone for $99.72 shipped. There's also a $20 FoxPro rebate which will take the total cost down to $80 bucks. Pretty good deal for an entry level call. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/FOXP...r-Caller/2053359.uts?productVariantId=4183683


----------

